# Cheese in Thailand



## Amy123

Hi I live in Bangkok with my Family from London.

I tried to buy cheese from Foodland and Villa but all the soft cheese was cheap import and it was still rather expensive.

Is there anywhere to buy good cheese (soft/white) in Bangkok?
It doesnt need to be imported as long as it is good quality.

I really want good Cottage Cheese and white cheese maybe some herbal cheese...?

Thank you and hope i can get good advise here...

Amy


----------



## King Silk

Amy123 said:


> Hi I live in Bangkok with my Family from London.
> 
> I tried to buy cheese from Foodland and Villa but all the soft cheese was cheap import and it was still rather expensive.
> 
> Is there anywhere to buy good cheese (soft/white) in Bangkok?
> It doesnt need to be imported as long as it is good quality.
> 
> I really want good Cottage Cheese and white cheese maybe some herbal cheese...?
> 
> Thank you and hope i can get good advise here...
> 
> Amy


My dear Amy, I fear that, like me, you will be unable to find good reasonably priced Cheese here in LOS. Thais don't like it much, so they don't make it. Which is good 'cos Cheese is not all that good for one you know?
Beef is usually lousy too!

Avoid imported anything if possible. It is always expensive......

Hope you enjoy Thailand even if you can't get Cheese.


----------



## Serendipity2

frogblogger said:


> Hi Amy, welcome to the forum...
> 
> I'm afraid I've only come across imported, expensive cheese too, in Chiang Mai. The best suggestion I can make is ..... *click here!!!*


frogblogger,

That's easy? Looks like my migration to the LOS may be fromage-less! 

Maybe we could all form a cheese making collective! I love cheeses - especially provolone and mozarella but also cottage cheese and most other types! Hey, we've a new goal. I'm sure there are many, many expats who are missing their cheese too. 

I can't imagine you would need a work permit to make something Thailand doesn't want or make, you could sell to the pizza and Italian restaurants and to the odd Englishman [or woman] coming to the LOS to live! You would employ lots of Thais for labor, increase the revenues to the owners of the dairy cows and create income that the government could then tax! I call that a win-win deal. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Amy123

*Home Made Cheese in Thailand*



King Silk said:


> My dear Amy, I fear that, like me, you will be unable to find good reasonably priced Cheese here in LOS. Thais don't like it much, so they don't make it. Which is good 'cos Cheese is not all that good for one you know?
> Beef is usually lousy too!
> 
> Avoid imported anything if possible. It is always expensive......
> 
> Hope you enjoy Thailand even if you can't get Cheese.



Dear King Silk/All,
I am happy to say that i may have found answers to your wishes and to many pther FARANGS here that miss thier cheese and dont want to to pay so much for $%@# import stuff, or actually to pay for the tax.

I went to google to look for home made cheese in Thailand or Bangkok and i found it.

They are called *HomeMade-cheese Co.*

They are located in Bangkok and make everything here.

They have a website but i cant write it here so i guess you will have to look for it.
but it is like thir name.

You can find there products list (Yogurt, Cottage cheese, quark cheese, feta cheese, greek yogurt and more...)

I didnt try them yet but it sound promising.I think they have FARANG Chef or owners...

They make Home delivery in Bangkok as i read.
I will try and update...

If anyone tried them or heard of them please let us know.


----------



## stogiebear

You and I eat pizzas at different places as I can assure you that mine are not ruined by the dreadful rubbery plasticine that passes as 'locally made' cheese over here.

If you want good cheese you are going to have to pay for it.

Have you tried the 'parmesan' or 'mozzarella' that is made here? Have you been sane and fit enough to digest the domestic yellow rubber blocks that they pass off as so called 'cheddar'?

Actually even the locally made 'butter' tastes more like cake mix fused with motor oil.

There are no realistic 'cheap alternatives' to cheese in Thailand. 

But there are plenty of fine Italian restaurants that go to the trouble of importing great cheeses (among other things.) Villa Market also offer a fine range of imported cheese although they can be expensive for some budgets.

Unfortunately in Thailand when it comes to cheese you really do get what you pay for!


----------



## Serendipity2

stogiebear said:


> You and I eat pizzas at different places as I can assure you that mine are not ruined by the dreadful rubbery plasticine that passes as 'locally made' cheese over here.
> 
> If you want good cheese you are going to have to pay for it.
> 
> Have you tried the 'parmesan' or 'mozzarella' that is made here? Have you been sane and fit enough to digest the domestic yellow rubber blocks that they pass off as so called 'cheddar'?
> 
> Actually even the locally made 'butter' tastes more like cake mix fused with motor oil.
> 
> There are no realistic 'cheap alternatives' to cheese in Thailand.
> 
> But there are plenty of fine Italian restaurants that go to the trouble of importing great cheeses (among other things.) Villa Market also offer a fine range of imported cheese although they can be expensive for some budgets.
> 
> Unfortunately in Thailand when it comes to cheese you really do get what you pay for!


 stogiebear,

I've not tried eating in every Italian restaurant or pizzaria in Bangkok but surely some of them have access to good cheese. I'm on your side - I don't eat garbage which is why you'll never see me in a Carl's Jr., McDonalds [except in Buenos Aires for their great chicken fillet sandwiches] I don't know if Thailand does or does not make good cheese but if they have access to good milk making good cheese isn't rocket science and I'm sure there would be expats from Europe or the US who would, if there is a market, be happy to make great cheese. Again, the key is the milk and I don't know the answer. I have had good pizza and I"ve had not good pizza. I don't every re-visit where it wasn't good and it sounds like you don't either. 

Serendipity2


----------



## stogiebear

Thais won't make something correctly unless they actually consume it themselves.

Be honest; you wouldn't really trust a Thai person to make a Club sandwich, would you? I wouldn't. But the ingredients are all there, right? You'd think it would be easy, right?

They try and they line up the bits but it always comes out crap... It's as if the effort to get it to look like the picture is supplanted by the instinctive Thai urge to top it with a fried egg!

The same applies to cheese. As I've posted before - Thailand is about style over substance. If it looks like cheese then that's good enough for them.

It's not just cheese...

They also sell things that look like hot dogs but in no way on this blessed planet would anyone of white extraction actually eat one and agree. They look like hot dogs but they taste like dirty socks. The problem is that real Oscar Mayer hot dogs are expensive... when they are even in stock!

One enterprising expat makes sauces, relishes and even English and American style sausages... They are all inedible.

The English sausages have the consistency of cheesecake and the American style sausage has no binding agent so when it defrosts it simply falls apart.

The sauces and relishes just taste like vinegar... but once again... they LOOK the part so that's enough! And some people are unwilling to spend the extra on a real jar of Tia Rosa Salsa...

Don't get me started on Mayonnaise! Grrrr!


----------



## Guest

I don't blame the Thais so much if their imitation Western food doesn't meet with our approval - I see it as more the fault of the farangs for not making enough of an effort to change their habits and diet, when on the other side of the world. Personally if I go to a restaurant that does a part-Thai, part-farang menu, I feel guilty if I end up with something and chips. Maybe I'm wrong, but I get this sense of the Thai waitress thinking "another farang tourist who might as well have stayed in Farangland for his holidays"...

In France, unsurprisingly, I eat cheese pretty much every day. Right now the fridge has got a selection of various goat's cheese, hard and soft, a Beaufort from the Savoie mountains (cow's milk), and local made (Provence) ewe's cheese. There are multiple wines in the cellar, with the vineyards of the Cote du Rhone and Cote du Ventoux all around me. In two years in Thailand I haven't eaten cheese. Ever. And I very rarely drink wine. I don't really miss either. Part of the fun of immersion in another culture is coming to terms with the unnecessary habits and cravings for 'essentials' that we all develop, sometimes unconsciously.


----------



## Serendipity2

stogiebear said:


> You and I eat pizzas at different places as I can assure you that mine are not ruined by the dreadful rubbery plasticine that passes as 'locally made' cheese over here.
> 
> If you want good cheese you are going to have to pay for it.
> 
> Have you tried the 'parmesan' or 'mozzarella' that is made here? Have you been sane and fit enough to digest the domestic yellow rubber blocks that they pass off as so called 'cheddar'?
> 
> Actually even the locally made 'butter' tastes more like cake mix fused with motor oil.
> 
> There are no realistic 'cheap alternatives' to cheese in Thailand.
> 
> But there are plenty of fine Italian restaurants that go to the trouble of importing great cheeses (among other things.) Villa Market also offer a fine range of imported cheese although they can be expensive for some budgets.
> 
> Unfortunately in Thailand when it comes to cheese you really do get what you pay for!



stogiebear,

I rarely eat pizza in Thailand. In fact I can't remember that I have. so the likelihood that you and I don't eat pizza at the same place is near 100%. That said, I love Thai food so why would I bother searching out restaruants that feature American or English food? 

I do love cheese but it's not a mania with me. My favorites are mozzarella and provolone but I do love edam and a number of others as well - I just don't eat them often. What little cheese I've had in Thailand and other Asian countries has been on those very rare occasions where I've had a cheeseburger and the cheese was not good - but by the next time I have a cheeseburger I've forgotten how bad it was. I doubt I eat two hamburgers a year so McDonalds and Wendy's are just going to have to do without my business. That said, English food isn't very good either - except for fish and chips. Your 'bangers' are pure fat and horrid and steak and kidney pie? Yuk. When in old Blighty this Yank eats 'ethnic' - be it Chinese, Indian or whatever. Anything but typical English fare. I DO like the marmalade though - first rate as are the teas. 

Serendipity2


----------



## Amy123

*HomeMade-Cheese Co.*

I have attached *HomeMade-Cheese Co.* product & Price list which i got from them before ordering. they have great products-I've tried now...

I love their "Soft Feta Cheese" Yopgurt & Greek Yogurt and they even have very good Hummus and Cottage Cheese...


They ahve all the information on how to contact them on the list.
You just call one or two days before, tell them the address and the time you want them to deliver and for 80 baht delivery charge they send it to your door almost anywhere in bangkok.

The best is to contact them by mail first tough...

I hope you enjoy their cheese & Yogurt like i did.:clap2:


----------



## kenjin

Hi every one, if your looking for Quality Farmhouse cheddar and soon Stiltons.. drop me a p.m. 
we are a small cheese producer based outside of Pattaya.
we supply locally at the moment but looking to expand. 
we have a website not sure if we are allowed to post the link? about Thailand cheese


----------



## bhakta

Amy123 said:


> Hi I live in Bangkok with my Family from London.
> 
> I tried to buy cheese from Foodland and Villa but all the soft cheese was cheap import and it was still rather expensive.
> 
> Is there anywhere to buy good cheese (soft/white) in Bangkok?
> It doesnt need to be imported as long as it is good quality.
> 
> I really want good Cottage Cheese and white cheese maybe some herbal cheese...?
> 
> Thank you and hope i can get good advise here...
> 
> Amy


Hi Amy, Cheese is a scarcity in Thailand. Villa and Foodland are about the only places with any selection, but a small piece of cheese sets you back 300 Baht! It is crazy. 

I always bring cheese with me when I go to the USA or Europe, and I ask anyone coming to Thailand to carry cheese for us. But with the baggage weight limits now, that is also difficult.

I sometimes envision opening a proper cheese store, but have not got the funds to do it.


----------



## wildfk

Culture or Climate?

Cheese-making is in essence a way of keeping milk edible for a long time.


you may have noticed that the traditional Thai diet is virtually free of dairy products. (and wheat too!)

Firstly the animals we normally get milk from don't thrive in tropical climates and are subject to a lot of diseases here - just look at the number of cattle/sheep or goats you see in the region. 

Then there is the problem of manufacture which requires certain temperatures which is difficult in tropical heat.

chinese could easily have made cheese but in general think it is disgusting - and this from a nation that will eat almost anything!

On top of traditional climate and livestock problems there is the accompanying dislike of cheese.

Most foods in any particular region are a result of necessity - they are dictated by the climate environment etc.
Even200 years ago Thailand was densely forested with cites dotted along rivers - the production of cheese would have been impossible.


----------



## kenjin

wildfk said:


> Culture or Climate?
> 
> Cheese-making is in essence a way of keeping milk edible for a long time.
> 
> 
> you may have noticed that the traditional Thai diet is virtually free of dairy products. (and wheat too!)
> 
> Firstly the animals we normally get milk from don't thrive in tropical climates and are subject to a lot of diseases here - just look at the number of cattle/sheep or goats you see in the region.
> 
> Then there is the problem of manufacture which requires certain temperatures which is difficult in tropical heat.
> 
> chinese could easily have made cheese but in general think it is disgusting - and this from a nation that will eat almost anything!
> 
> On top of traditional climate and livestock problems there is the accompanying dislike of cheese.
> 
> Most foods in any particular region are a result of necessity - they are dictated by the climate environment etc.
> Even200 years ago Thailand was densely forested with cites dotted along rivers - the production of cheese would have been impossible.



But fortunately Thailand came out of the dark ages quite some time, and can now (with the invention of air conditioning and refrigeration) quite easily control climate just as easily as other tropical countries do. Why are there so many dairy farms and dairy production? And why are supermarkets stacked full of Milk and Yogurt products?

Yes the average Thai is not so fond of cheese per say but most do like the actual flavor of it, like Pizza topped with melted cheese, cheese flavored snacks etc. Their palate is changing slowly but surely.


----------



## wildfk

Just a quick glance at any regional supermarket shelf will tell you that cheese is a long way from becoming popular or even "accepted" in Thailand.
just count the cheeses and then BTW - see where they come from. - largely Australia.

I know of no tropical country or region that produces cheese - or at least out side a factory processed cheese.

I'm interested to see someone is attempting to make "proper" cheese here in Thailand I'm sure that is technically possible - however I'm skeptical of the economics of it.

new cheeses are not readily accepted and old ones not easily imitated - so I would like to see what is produced - especially a Stilton?!?!?!


----------



## kenjin

wildfk said:


> Just a quick glance at any regional supermarket shelf will tell you that cheese is a long way from becoming popular or even "accepted" in Thailand.
> just count the cheeses and then BTW - see where they come from. - largely Australia.
> 
> I know of no tropical country or region that produces cheese - or at least out side a factory processed cheese.
> 
> I'm interested to see someone is attempting to make "proper" cheese here in Thailand I'm sure that is technically possible - however I'm skeptical of the economics of it.
> 
> new cheeses are not readily accepted and old ones not easily imitated - so I would like to see what is produced - especially a Stilton?!?!?!



 Yes I myself am making 'proper' cheddar cheese and quite successfully too. We make it traditionally with only a cheese Vat, no fancy equipment, its made the traditional way virtually by hand. 
Yes its much more challenging over here in this tropical climate but if you have willpower you can get over most obstacles.

Love this thread BTW!

And yes you are correct about the name 'Stilton' it can only come from 3 counties in England; But if you know the recipe you can make an exact replica, maybe I should call it Thailton?

Companies making cheese in Thailand

http://www.carolinecheese.com
http://www.thailandcheese.com
http://www.delcasaro.com


----------



## Merrill

For you cheese lovers! Try this place just off of Rhamkumhaeng Road. Here's the website and the Buffalo cheese it wonderful, as well as yougart http://www.murrahdairy.com/en/The owners are Thai, but you would swear you were in Italy. I do get a care package when my partner travels to Europe which includes cheese, salami, wine, and olives. Geeze I hungry thinking about it.


----------



## UniReb

It may be hard finding cheese made in Thailand because Thais do not eat cheese much. Although, there are some places, like Makro (wholesale supermarket), that sells cheese, like Kraft singles, but imported from places like New Zealand. Best of luck in your journey!


----------



## Song_Si

UniReb said:


> It may be hard finding cheese made in Thailand because Thais do not eat cheese much. Although, there are some places, like Makro (wholesale supermarket), that sells cheese, like Kraft singles, but imported from *places like New Zealand*. Best of luck in your journey!


I'm pleased that no one else in our household likes cheese; 92km return trip to Big C and always buy a 250g block of NZ Mainland 18mth mature vintage cheddar.

My little treat!

There are dairy factories in Thailand - one about 40km from home Wang Nam Yen Dairy Farmers Cooperative on Highway 317 that runs down to Chanthaburi, advertised as Thailand's second largest dairy co-operative. Muak Lek is #1 I think (happy to be corrected), as I understand it most production is of UHT milk and powdered milk. Yet to see any mass-produced Thai cheese.


----------



## Song_Si

Hi - unsure where you are? 

This may help - business in Pattaya, also says they will have an online store (under maintenance right now?) , mail-order for the rest of Thailand

Blue Stilton Type Cheese: This cheese needs no introduction.This is our most sort after product. Producing this type of Cheese as been challenging over here in Thailand but we are having great success. This product is in demand and subject to availability.


----------



## Song_Si

^ hi - sorry didn't notice that page had no link back to their home page, just take the /product off and link to their shop and address/map details.


----------



## Sabanero

I started making Venzuelan Cheese(tipo queso blanco guayanes) for my family and now I am making for my friends and my dogs. They love it and keep asking for more. I can not stop.

My next experiment is french bread and wine made in Thailand. If any one know how and is willing to share you are must welcome.

(Would you please moderator rewrite my posting if it look lika an advertising).


----------



## Amy123

wildfk said:


> Can anyone give me the name of the company that makes cheese here - I've been trying to sample some of their cheese for months and can't find any.



theya re called HomeMade-Cheese Co.


you can contact them through their website: *Homemade Cheese Co. - Premium Quality Cheese, Yogurt and Mediterranean Salads made fresh in Bangkok, Thailand
*

good lucklane:


----------



## Amy123

Amy123 said:


> theya re called HomeMade-Cheese Co.
> 
> 
> you can contact them through their website: *Homemade Cheese Co. - Premium Quality Cheese, Yogurt and Mediterranean Salads made fresh in Bangkok, Thailand
> *
> 
> good lucklane:




here is their website:


Homemade Cheese Co. - Premium Quality Cheese, Yogurt and Mediterranean Salads made fresh in Bangkok, Thailand

best cheese in Thailand i can say after buying it for some time now.

cant beat their yogurt too!!!!!


----------



## Channabatura

My daughter is coming to visit for Christmas. She asked me if there is anything she should bring and I said, Yeah! 50 lbs of cheese. Luggage limit for one bag lol.


----------



## Gary Pope

*Chiangmai*



Amy123 said:


> Thank you.
> I hope people can find this information useful, i did.
> 
> Best Regards,
> 
> 
> Amy


There is a cheese factory in Chiangmai. We buy cheese there quite often. As far as quaility goes, well that's up to the taste buds of the beholder. Not much variety, just the basics.


----------



## Cer

I am buying my cheese on a regular base in The Mall (Korat, but there must be a Mall in Bangkok too)
Numerous different cheeses from Holland-Denmark-France-Italy-Switzerland and more.
All imported,so not cheap.


----------

